# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Unix >  Triple boot [Windows 7| Ubuntu| Backtrack] ?

## Anonomyous

Pershendetje, me duhet nje mesim i mire se si te beje 'Triple Boot' Windows 7, Ubuntu, Backtrack, nese keni ndonje mesim qe keni ndjekur dhe ju ka treguar hapat baze, postojeni ketu.

----------


## xfiles

nuk ka ndonje ndryshim nga dual boot,
mjafton te instalosh ubuntu te fundit fare dhe ai ka per te njohur automatikisht particionet dhe do ti shtoje ato ne menune e boot, ose nese e ke te instaluar atehere thjesht ndrysho konfigurimin e GRUB duke i shtuar menuse edhe sistemin e ri.

----------


## manipulator

Backtrack eshte ubuntu, por 1 version pak me i vjeter se 12.10 (bactrack=karmic koala)
thjesht i mungon disa procese qe krijuesat nuk i konsiderojne te domosdoshme.
ne backtrack mund te installosh gpu drivers per te konfiguruar compiz dhe user interface,
gnome,per te patur te gjithe preinstalled ubuntu programs.
Nqs. do te besh patjeter triple boot, atehere shiko te vesh win+linux+mac

----------


## Anonomyous

> nuk ka ndonje ndryshim nga dual boot,
> mjafton te instalosh ubuntu te fundit fare dhe ai ka per te njohur automatikisht particionet dhe do ti shtoje ato ne menune e boot, ose nese e ke te instaluar atehere thjesht ndrysho konfigurimin e GRUB duke i shtuar menuse edhe sistemin e ri.


Mire nese mundesh te me sqarosh pak me shume hapat, une nuk kam as dual boot, pra si te ndaj HDD ne sa particione, cfare programi te perdore per te ndare diskun, nga sa GB duhen per keto sistemet operative sekondare (Ubuntu & Backtrack), nuk po mund te gjej ndonje mesim saktesisht se si behet per keto 3 sisteme operative !

@manipulator
Mua me duhen keo tri sisteme operative, nuk me duhet win+linux+mac !

Ndonje nidhme konkrete ?

----------


## Aldi1

mendimi im!
Nese je mare me formatime at'her ndoshta mund te instalosh nje ubuntu ose backtrack me ndihmen e google.com, besoj se si radhe pune duhet te instalosh, backtrack, ubuntu, win7 sepse menuja e win7 per multiboot eshte me e mire. Gjithsesi duhet te kerkosh me shume ne google dhe para se te fillosh eksperimentet mire eshte ti heqesh te gjitha dokumentat e rendesishme pasi mund edhe ti humbasesh gjat formatimit...

----------


## xubuntu

gjate instalimit te Ubuntu o back|Track ke mundesine per te krijuar partizionet ne menyre manuale 
zakonisht mjafton /swap dhe nje /  (root) kur instalon nje  sistem Linux

20Gb per / 
512 Mb per /swap (nese ke nga 4Gb e siper ram, nese ke me pak swap=ram*2)
e njejta partizion /swap mund te perdoret nga te dy sistemet Linux

----------


## Anonomyous

> mendimi im!
> Nese je mare me formatime at'her ndoshta mund te instalosh nje ubuntu ose backtrack me ndihmen e google.com, besoj se si radhe pune duhet te instalosh, backtrack, ubuntu, win7 sepse menuja e win7 per multiboot eshte me e mire. Gjithsesi duhet te kerkosh me shume ne google dhe para se te fillosh eksperimentet mire eshte ti heqesh te gjitha dokumentat e rendesishme pasi mund edhe ti humbasesh gjat formatimit...



Kam kerkuar ne google por nuk kam gjetur ndonje tutorial te mire e sidomos per triple boot te ketyre sistemeve, po kam eksperience me formatime te Windows por jo edhe te Linux.
Po kam bere backup te gjitha dokumentet dhe poashtu per momentin jam duke testuar ne VirtulBox !

@xubuntu
Se pari instalova Windows 7 pastaj startova me Backtrack dhe ndava ne particione HDD nje root particion dhe swap particion, dhe me sukses e instalova Backtrack por kur restartova nuk me bente boot Win 7, fillova te formatoj perseri me Win 7 dhe nuk me njeh HDD fare me jep mesazh 'No hard drive found' pastaj gjeta qe nese HDD duhet te jete ne formate NTFS ose FAT32, kurse une kam formatuar ne format ext4 per Backtrack http://rricketts.com/windows-7-insta...d-drive-found/
Keto testime i kam bere ne VirtualBox me dhe qe kam caktuar HDD 50GB !

----------


## xubuntu

une te computeri im ka 3 S.O Windows7, Ubuntu dhe Gentoo dhe nuk kam probleme.
ti instaloi sipas rendit
Windows
Back|Track
Ubuntu

Ubuntu duhet te jete i fundit. pasi e ke instalu kontrollo nese jane te gjithe te menuja e grub, nese mungon Back|track duhet te montosh partizionin ku eshte back|track nga Ubuntu dhe te japesh komanden 


```
sudo update-grub
```

Windows nuk i njeh partizionet ne ext*

----------

